# NEW THREAD STARTED For GXP2200 Grandstream Desktop Phone



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello - I've been a Rootzwiki patron for quite some time (a few years anyway). I'd like it if one of the mods could start a thread for me for the GXP2200 Grandstream Android Desktop phone. I want to start a custom rom project for it. I have access to the engineers over at Grandstream, they are great people, and I'm in a unique position to get files that we would need to help propel people into being interested in this phone. I have some initial notes from using this phone... it's firstly the best desktop phone I've ever used. Video Chat, Phone Calling, Games, Google Play Store, it's open, and I have a direct path to the manufacturer. The touch screen is actually responsive!!! it's even FAST and it's so easy to use. Angry birds works awesome on it. I can't say enough about this phone. You can even setup your google voice app to run and you have full access to the inbox so you can text on your phone (LOL if the boss is around you wont have your cell phone in your hand







) It's really a great device. The big deal is they are only 155 bucks online (Baltic Networks seemed to be the cheapest) it's crazy how cheap these phones are and the screen is big. OH and one other thing... I haven't tested this yet, BUT BUT BUT the Playon App from the google playstore works. I am pretty sure you can stream movies from your playon server to your phone and listen to them in your Bluetooth head set while you are working  hehehe.. I'll update tomorrow once I'm done setting up the playon server at the house. (For those of you that don't know you can get playon, run it on the taskbar of your windows box and you can serve up Netflix, hulu, and MORE IMPORTANTLY your entire shared movie directory (even a nas share with TB's of movies and music). It re-renders the movies on the fly to best fit the device requesting the movie. It's sooo friggin cool because it is plug and play outside of the house works on any device... so Im sure it will work on the GXP2200. That's right... movies at work  #productivity <grin> (1080p video it says btw... LOLS!)

Oh here is the specs for the phone incase you are interested:GXP2200 represents the future of enterprise business telephones in modern Internet age. Featuring Android™ Operating System 2.3 and its vast number of 3rd party applications, a 480x272 capacitive touch screen TFT LCD, dual Gigabit network ports, integrated PoE and Bluetooth. The GXP2200 delivers superior HD audio quality, leading edge telephony features, integration of rich Web content with access to the rapidly growing Android™ applications base, automated provisioning. Built with advanced security protection for privacy, this enterprise application phone also features broad interoperability with most 3rd party SIP based devices, IP PBX and major IMS platforms. The GXP2200 is an innovative smart desk phone loaded with tremendous value for Web-integrated business communications as well as unprecedented power for advanced custom business applications development and personalization.

*Product Features:*
• 480x272 pixel capacitive touch screen TFT LCD
• HD wideband audio, superb full-duplex hands-free speakerphone with advanced acoustic echo cancellation and excellent double-talk performance
• 6 lines with up to 6 SIP accounts, up to 5-way conference, phonebook with up to 1000 contacts, call history with up to 500 records
• Support Android™ Operating System 2.3 and the vast number of 3rd party Android™ applications (including Skype, Google Voice, Microsoft Lync Client, Youtube, Facebook, Twitter, Pandora, Angry Birds, and etc), advanced SDK toolkit for custom business application development and deployment control
• Dual switched auto-sensing 10/100/1000Mbps network ports, PoE, Bluetooth, USB, SD, EHS (Electronic Hook-Switch) with Plantronics headsets, capability to connect/power up to 4 cascaded extension modules with LCD display (GXP2200 EXT)
• Automated provisioning using TR-069 or AES encrypted XML configuration file, TLS/SRTP/HTTPS for advanced security and privacy protection

*Product Specifications:*
• SIP Compliant and Protocols: SIP RFC3261, TCP/IP/UDP, RTP/RTCP, HTTP/HTTPS, ARP, ICMP, DNS (A record, SRV, NAPTR), DHCP, PPPoE, SSH, TFTP, NTP, STUN, SIMPLE, TR-069, 802.1x, TLS, SRTP
• Networking Interfaces: Dual switched 10/100/1000Mbps ports with integrated PoE
• Graphic Display: 480x272 capacitive touch screen TFT LCD
• Bluetooth: Yes, integrated
• Auxiliary Ports: RJ9 headset jack (allowing EHS with Plantronics headsets), USB, SD, extension module port
• Feature Keys: 10 function keys for MUTE, HOLD, PHONEBOOK, MESSAGE, HEADSET, TRANSFER, CONFERENCE, VOLUME, SPEAKERPHONE, SEND/REDIAL, 4 Android™ navigations control keys for HOME, MENU, SEARCH, RETURN
• Telephony Features: Hold, transfer, forward (unconditional/no-answer/busy), call park/pickup, 5-way conference, shared-call-appearance (SCA)/bridged-line-appearance (BLA), virtual BLF/speed-dial extensions, downloadable phone book (XML, LDAP, up to 1000 items), call waiting, call log (up to 500 records), boss-secretary virtual button, flexible dial plan, hot desking, personalized music ringtones, server redundancy & fail-over
• Sample Applications: Skype, Google Voice, Microsoft LYNC, Web browser, Adobe Flash, Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, news, weather, stock, Internet radio, Pandora, Last.fm, Yahoo Flickr, Photobucket, alarm clock, Google calendar, mobile phone data import/export via Bluetooth, etc. API/SDK available for advanced custom application development
• Applications Deployment: Allow various Android™ Operating System 2.3 compliant applications to be developed, downloaded and run in the embedded device with provisioning control
• HD Audio: Yes, HD handset and speakerphone with support for wideband audio

*Product Includes:*
• (1) GXP2200 Main Case
• (1) Handset
• (1) Phone Cord
• (1) Ethernet Cable
• (1) 12V Power Adapter
• (1) Phone Stand
• Quick Start Guide

*Technical Data Sheets and User Manuals:*
GXP2200 Data Sheet
GXP2200 User Manual
GXP2200 Quick Start Guide
GXP Series Comparison Chart

Grandstream's GXP2200 Application Phone for Android™ | YouTube Video

*Warranty and Technical Support:*
• Product Technical Support is available directly through Grandstream. Customer support, product FAQs, firmware, downloads, and user forums can be found by visiting *grandstream.com*.
• This Grandstream product comes with a standard (1) year warranty from purchase date. Up to (2) additional years may be added by selecting the extended warranty below.
• Warranty returns are handled by Baltic Networks. You can view RMA process details *here*.


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

Says flash is required to view this video... so I need to download a copy of flash for android somewhere and it will be a go.


----------



## netwknut (Sep 16, 2013)

Casca,

I read your post with great interest ! You have a fantastic idea there and I sincerely you are able to proceed with it.

So far it does not look like they have created a thread for you though, how can we give the moderators a push to do this?

The GXP2200 is already a fabulous device and if it becomes possible to update the Android part of it that would make it

even more powerful. I have wanted one of these since it was first announced and have finally ordered a used one from

e-bay which should be here tomorrow.

Looking forward to more news on this!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there actually a market for an office phone that runs (4 year old) Android?


----------



## netwknut (Sep 16, 2013)

Most Android apps will work happily on this unit. Unless you want to do something exotic like playing GTA5 !

then it is perfectly adequate. Many of the updates provide mainly cosmetic changes rather than basic functionality.

Honestly I have not yet found an app that failed to run on this phone! However it would be extremely useful to be

able to apply some things like rooting, usb-mode switching, additional camera types, maybe even run Asterisk IN

the phone itself. It is already a powerful device and it would be fun to be able to expand on that.


----------

